# New Pictures (and an article in French) of Ultegra 6870 Di2 (from Eurobike)!



## bikingmeditation (Apr 23, 2013)

Eurobike 2013 - Shimano Ultegra 6800 et 6870 11 vitesses - Matos vélo, actualité et tests d'équipements cycliste et du matériel vélo


----------

